# The relationship status of TC members



## Minor Sixthist

This might be intriguing.

As for me, I am in a committed relationship with Georges Bizet. (I've never been in a relationship.)


----------



## Bettina

Clever idea for a poll! I suspect that one of the options was designed specifically for me. And sure enough, that's the option that I chose!


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Bettina said:


> Clever idea for a poll! I suspect that one of the options was designed specifically for me. And sure enough, that's the option that I chose!


I'm glad. You're very keen.


----------



## Bettina

Minor Sixthist said:


> This might be intriguing.
> 
> As for me, I am in a committed relationship with Georges Bizet. (I've never been in a relationship.)


I've been in many relationships, but none of them ever lived up to my fantasies. That's why I'm choosing to concentrate on Ludwig for now!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I was going to say I was married but the poll choices were too tempting.............


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I was going to say I was married but the poll choices were too tempting.............


Did you vote for "I'm in love with Bettina, but am also verrrry fond of myself"? I had no idea that you were in love with me! I'm flattered.


----------



## Art Rock

Married since March 2000 to a wonderful and extremely talented artist from Shanghai.


----------



## Pugg

Married and very happily I might add.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina said:


> Did you vote for "I'm in love with Bettina, but am also verrrry fond of myself"? I had no idea that you were in love with me! I'm flattered.


I wanted to be the first to vote for you Bettina ( is that sickly sweet enough lol)


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I wanted to be the first to vote for you Bettina ( is that sickly sweet enough lol)


Thank you! That is very sweet. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

You won't stand a chance until you change your username to ÉddïéRÛKíddîngVãrèsë.....


----------



## Bettina

Art Rock said:


> You won't stand a chance until you change your username to ÉddïéRÛKíddîngVãrèsë.....


My standards aren't _that _absurdly high! Half of those diacritical marks would be enough to satisfy me. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

From now on I wish to be known as ÉddïéRÛKíddîngVãrèsë, formerly known as EddieRUKiddingVarese


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> From now on I wish to be known as ÉddïéRÛKíddîngVãrèsë, formerly known as EddieRUKiddingVarese


Great idea! Your name was always sexy, but now it's reached a whole new level of hotness!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina said:


> Great idea! Your name was always sexy, but now it's reached a whole new level of hotness!


Why thank you


----------



## Klassik

> I'm in love with Bettina, but am also verrrry fond of myself


Klassik voted for this option, but Klassik is not happy with the options presented. Klassik will present a better option:

_I'm in love with Bettina, but am also verrrry fond of Klassik_

Almost perfect.

_I'm in love with Klassik, but am also verrrry fond of Bettina_

Getting warmer.

_I'm in love with Klassik, but am also verrrry fond of Bettina_ :devil:

Now that's Klassik! In other words, it's perfect!



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I wanted to be the first to vote for you Bettina ( is that sickly sweet enough lol)


Klassik has the second vote. Does this mean I have to settle for hole #2? :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Klassik voted for this option, but Klassik is not happy with the options presented. Klassik will present a better option:
> 
> _I'm in love with Bettina, but am also verrrry fond of Klassik_
> 
> Almost perfect.
> 
> _I'm in love with Klassik, but am also verrrry fond of Bettina_
> 
> Getting warmer.
> 
> _I'm in love with Klassik, but am also verrrry fond of Bettina_ :devil:
> 
> Now that's Klassik! In other words, it's perfect!
> 
> Klassik has the second vote. Does this mean I have to settle for hole #2? :lol:


Golf is a long game Klassic


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Golf is a long game Klassic


Don't worry, Klassik has a 1-wood driver for those hole in ones!


----------



## hpowders

Married twice. Divorced once. Single twice. Engaged twice.

I need an accountant.


----------



## Bettina

I voted for the option that fit me best, "I'm in love with Beethoven, but am also verrrry fond of Klassik." But this is not totally accurate. I am also very fond of hpowders! Can the OP be edited to indicate that I have two TC boyfriends? 

I apologize to both men for my lack of monogamy. But that's just the way I am. Even if I managed to get together with Beethoven, I would probably end up cheating on him with Spohr or Hummel! :lol:


----------



## Becca

Why isn't there an "Other" option??


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> *Klassik has the second vote. Does this mean I have to settle for hole #2? *:lol:


Nah, I don't feel like allowing any backdoor traffic. Maybe you and Eddie can take turns in front. :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Nah, I don't feel like allowing any backdoor traffic. Maybe you and Eddie can take turns in front. :lol:


I'm okay with this. Eddie likes those weird, unnatural instruments anyway. Klassik, OTOH, is all about the historically informed performance! :devil:


----------



## Tristan

Bettina said:


> Nah, I don't feel like allowing any backdoor traffic. Maybe you and Eddie can take turns in front. :lol:












This is why I'm sometimes afraid to click on these threads 

OP: I'm hopelessly single right now. But a guy like me doesn't stay single for long.


----------



## JeffD

I didn't know my relationships had status.


----------



## JeffD

I can't find the name, but I recall a rather accomplished famous pianist who divorced his wife because she yawned while he played Beethoven.


----------



## Klassik

JeffD said:


> I can't find the name, but I recall a rather accomplished famous pianist who divorced his wife because she yawned while he played Beethoven.


Was his name Schroeder? :lol:

I'm completely honest about the fact that I sometimes fall asleep while listening to music (even my favorite music). OTOH, there's certain things that I never fall asleep through! Priorities, priorities! :devil: And I don't even have to dunk my head in water to stay awake!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Never had a significant other. Almost no men in my whole life have asked me out, and one of them I had to say no up-front cuz I already didn't like him and didn't trust him too much. You would think someone with like a dozen guy friends would have easy time getting them to actually ask me on date, right? *laughs sadly and falls silent* 

Have I ever been on a date? I... I don't think I can answer that question as yes or no anymore. I've been sorta compromised now...
UGH this Australian guy friend of mine is driving me nuts... so close and so far from each other, figuratively speaking as well as literally... he messaged me few days ago saying he missed me and that sent all the memories flooding back to me which I wanted to try to move on from. >_<
I think I've decided that only if it's really obvious will I go on a date with anyone right now. I feel... a little shut off right now to want to go out with anyone, at least through the end of my graduate schooling...


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Never had a significant other. Almost no men in my whole life have asked me out, and one of them I had to say no up-front cuz I already didn't like him and didn't trust him too much. You would think someone with like a dozen guy friends would have easy time getting them to actually ask me on date, right? *laughs sadly and falls silent*
> 
> Have I ever been on a date? I... I don't think I can answer that question as yes or no anymore. I've been sorta compromised now...
> 
> I think I've decided that only if it's really obvious will I go on a date with anyone right now. I feel... a little shut off right now to want to go out with anyone, at least through the end of my graduate schooling...


College is a strange time. I remember those days. You'll never be around more potential dates, but nobody knows where their life is going so nobody really commits to anything. Just enjoy your time, be productive, be honest with yourself and others, and I'm sure you'll have good opportunities later on when you're more ready for it anyway. :kiss:


----------



## JeffD

Klassik said:


> College is a strange time.


Yes it is. But all times are kind of strange in their own ways. And in all times there seems no way to account for the arbitrary and capricious affections of other people, significant or not.

I made a lot of sub optimal decisions, if you look at it through the dating criteria.

College is a great way to meet potential dates. I went to engineering school.
Music is a great way to meet potential dates. I like classical music.
Playing music is a great way to meet potential dates. I play the mandolin.

My point - don't listen to me. I obviously haven't a clue.


----------



## Klassik

JeffD said:


> College is a great way to meet potential dates. I went to engineering school.
> Music is a great way to meet potential dates. I like classical music.
> Playing music is a great way to meet potential dates. I play the mandolin.


I didn't play an instrument in college (we'll ignore my bassoon for now ). If I did, I would have walked around campus with a lute. We know how the guitar gets guys some chicks, but the lute ought to get even more hot college chicks! :lol:


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Tristan said:


> This is why I'm sometimes afraid to click on these threads
> 
> OP: I'm hopelessly single right now. But a guy like me doesn't stay single for long.


Is that so? In that case, hello. My name is Isolde.


----------



## JeffD

Klassik said:


> We know how the guitar gets guys some chicks...


as in...


----------



## Klassik

JeffD said:


> as in...
> 
> View attachment 95582


Yeah, that's about right! :lol: I think a lute would have an even stronger effect. Ok, maybe not. Maybe a cello?


----------



## JeffD

It could be worse.


----------



## Bulldog

I've been married for 48 years to the lovely Ellen Jane from Lynn, Massachusetts.


----------



## Bettina

There are two votes for "I'm in love with Beethoven, but am also verrrry fond of Klassik"? One of them is mine, but who's the other one? Doppleganger*, reveal thyself!

*I think this is probably misspelled and it should have an umlaut somewhere. I'd better practice my German before I meet Ludwig!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Bettina said:


> There are two votes for "I'm in love with Beethoven, but am also verrrry fond of Klassik"? One of them is mine, but who's the other one? Doppleganger*, reveal thyself!
> 
> *I think this is probably misspelled and it should have an umlaut somewhere. I'd better practice my German before I meet Ludwig!!


It is Doppelgänger - here's your umlaut And practicing your German is always a good idea.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

> The relationship status of TC members


Ménage à trois. Me, Herr SiegendesLicht, and the distinguished lovely dame called Elphi. I get to have both of them.


----------



## Bettina

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is Doppelgänger - here's your umlaut And practicing your German is always a good idea.


Vielen Dank, meine Freundin! Ich wusste, dass etwas nicht recht war. Ja, ich brauche viele Übung. Ich habe in der Universität Deutsch gelernt, aber jetzt habe ich fast alles vergessen. Es tut mir Leid für die vielen Fehler!! Ich bin verwirrt über Adjektivendungen und andere grammatische Dinge.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Bettina said:


> Vielen Dank, meine Freundin! Ich wusste, dass etwas nicht recht war. Ja, ich brauche *viel*e Übung. Ich habe in der Universität Deutsch gelernt, aber jetzt habe ich fast alles vergessen. Es tut mir Leid für die vielen Fehler!! Ich bin verwirrt über Adjektivendungen und andere grammatische Dinge.


Your German is almost perfect. You and Beethoven would have no communication problems.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> There are two votes for "I'm in love with Beethoven, but am also verrrry fond of Klassik"? One of them is mine, but who's the other one? Doppleganger*, reveal thyself!
> 
> *I think this is probably misspelled and it should have an umlaut somewhere. I'd better practice my German before I meet Ludwig!!


This is a good question. I know many people are fond of me here. There must be a lack of love for Beethoven that explains why there's only 2 votes! 



SiegendesLicht said:


> And practicing your German is always a good idea.


Well, Bettina and I were practicing our use of the word 'Scheiße.' :lol: Rest assured, we were talking about Mozart and not ourselves!


----------



## Bettina

SiegendesLicht said:


> Your German is almost perfect. You and Beethoven would have no communication problems.


Wow, thank you! I had no idea that my German skills were still somewhat intact. I haven't spoken or written it in a long time, although I do often read things in German (poetry, philosophy, song texts).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've been happily married for 12 years now.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Married for 41 years to the 1st and current Mrs Pat.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> I've been happily married for 12 years now.


Good for you. That's a new record for NYC.


----------



## ArtMusic

I'm in love with Classical music and that's all I care about.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

We're actually in NJ now. We moved to Freehold last September. We escaped the big city!


----------



## hpowders

ArtMusic said:


> I'm in love with Classical music and that's all I care about.


Man do I wish it could be that simple!!! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

ArtMusic said:


> I'm in love with Classical music and that's all I care about.





hpowders said:


> Man do I wish it could be that simple!!! :lol:


I'm glad that I can't marry classical music. Just think of how terrible it would be to turn on the stereo system and hear all that nagging! :lol: Plus, penetrating a French Horn seems like it might leave me cold!


----------



## ArtMusic

hpowders said:


> Man do I wish it could be that simple!!! :lol:


"Pure and simple way of life leads to happiness" (ArtMusic, June 2017)


----------



## dillonp2020

ArtMusic said:


> "Pure and simple way of life leads to happiness" (ArtMusic, June 2017)


"Sanity and happiness are an impossible combination" - Mark Twain.


----------



## dillonp2020

I find myself in a relationship as of now, but I'm in high school and those relationships never last. They're fun while they last, well not really. Most teens aren't as calm and rational as myself, ex and current included.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Bettina said:


> Nah, I don't feel like allowing any backdoor traffic. Maybe you and Eddie can take turns in front. :lol:


That won't do. Ludwig liked to use the back door (to his coffee house). I'm starting to have my doubts again about you two.


----------



## Bettina

Phil loves classical said:


> That won't do. Ludwig liked to use the back door (to his coffee house). I'm starting to have my doubts again about you two.


Oh, I would definitely make an exception for Ludwig. He can use the back door any time!


----------



## Krummhorn

In latest relationship since 2004, then married in 2008. We have both been married before, and between the two of us we have three grown adult male children (30, 34 & 38) and enjoying the senior citizen part of our lives to the fullest. 

Kh


----------



## Phil loves classical

Bettina said:


> Oh, I would definitely make an exception for Ludwig. He can use the back door any time!


APPROVED by Dr. Phil.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I eddierukiddingvarese am formally changing my name legally to Ludwig van Kiddingvarese


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I eddierukiddingvarese am formally changing my name legally to Ludwig van Kiddingvarese


APPROVED by Ms. Bettina.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I'm embarrassed to admit that this isn't the strangest I have seen TC...


----------



## Xaltotun

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that this isn't the strangest I have seen TC...


Now that would make a great thread for veterans here! "Strangest things you saw on TC..."


----------



## Ingélou

I voted 'married', because I am - in fact, *very much so*!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Xaltotun said:


> Now that would make a great thread for veterans here! "Strangest things you saw on TC..."


I'd definitely maybe read that. l


----------



## Bettina

Xaltotun said:


> Now that would make a great thread for veterans here! "Strangest things you saw on TC..."


I'm afraid that most of them would involve me in some way.  :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I'm afraid that most of them would involve me in some way.  :lol:


Hey! Stop stealing the spotlight! Most of them involve me too! :wave:

Then again, it's kind of sexy if I shine the spotlight on you right there in that spot....:devil:


----------



## 20centrfuge

Wife of 20 years, 2 daughters, 2 pet rats


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, I had no idea we had so many married people on this forum. Even though it is a tiny pool of votes so far. I guess it _is _mostly adults around here anyhow.


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wow, I had no idea we had so many married people on this forum. Even though it is a tiny pool of votes so far. I guess it _is _mostly adults around here anyhow.


I'm an adult (well, depending on your definition) and I'm single!  I also have a Goodyear blimp! :devil:

I wouldn't worry about your status. Good relationships don't just happen. Hell, even bad relationships don't just happen! Just keep learning about the world, about yourself. Learn to love yourself first. You can't expect a healthy relationship if you don't have respect for yourself. Don't get a big ego (like my Goodyear blimp sized one :lol, but learn about yourself and you'll learn what kind of partner you'll want. You'll also learn though setbacks and mistakes, but don't be afraid of that!

I hope that helps! :kiss:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klassik said:


> but learn about yourself and you'll learn what kind of partner you'll want. You'll also learn though setbacks and mistakes, but don't be afraid of that!
> 
> I hope that helps!


One thing I've learned over the years, which as a high schooler it didn't occur to me yet, that there actually _could _be guys that I liked. I got the impression from high school that most guys are really not my type, and that's still true, but there's actually been _more than one_ guy who has struck my fancy before. Thus, I have a pretty good sense of the "fish in the sea" analogy that there isn't just _one _guy who's right for me. There are many in fact, many kinds! We'll just see what happens, who will end up being _the _one. Through my experiences, I know exactly now the kinds of guys I like, and that it'll be a lot more obvious the "next time." My Australian guy friend told me he doesn't feel he could ever like just one female in that all-encompassing monogamous way (basically, unable to attach to anyone, except maybe I've changed that for him a little lol). To that, I say, it's quite _obvious _to me when I meet a single man that I feel willing to give full attention and affection to! It's not a complicated thing for me, whereas it seems to be for him. Thus our story becomes quite complex right now.


----------



## Xaltotun

Married man here, too. If we're giving relationship advice to single or young people here now, let me share my feelings. Most people today in the western world understand the ideal of love, which is good. They really try to find that special someone who really satisfies them, a perfect match. Again, all good. But there's another principle which must balance out the previous one, namely the realism principle, or put another way, the fact that you've only got one life and aren't getting any younger. Relationships can be dreamt in the ideal world, but they actually happen in the _Lebenswelt._ So, my firm opinion is, grab someone who is _good enough for you_ while you still can.

Read Jane Austen, too (she is not romantic and not sentimental, unlike many think!).


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> One thing I've learned over the years, which as a high schooler it didn't occur to me yet, that there actually _could _be guys that I liked.


This must be a female thing. When I was in high school, any woman was my type! :lol: Well, not really. The girls at my high school were so dumb that even I knew to stay away even though I was so horny back then even compared to now! :devil: Of course, high school guys can just stare at their belly buttons and get super turned on so I'm not sure if the women are even needed! :lol: I don't miss those days!

I'm guessing you're in your early 20s? If so, there's so many choices out there that it probably makes sense for people not to commit. It usually only leads to heartbreak at that age. Just keep learning more about yourself, others, and the world. You'll learn what you want and what you don't want. As long as you're genuine, I'm sure others will want to be with you too.

As you get older, people will have less choices and will be more willing to commit. Some people want to take that "next step" in life and commit after their careers settle in and everything like that. Some people are always afraid to commit though. That's just the way it is, but I wouldn't worry too much about that right now. You'll be fine on the relationship front. Just keep your focus on school, intellectual development, career stuff, and all of that. This is the time to get that stuff right.


----------



## Klassik

Xaltotun said:


> But there's another principle which must balance out the previous one, namely the realism principle, or put another way, the fact that you've only got one life and aren't getting any younger. Relationships can be dreamt in the ideal world, but they actually happen in the _Lebenswelt._ So, my firm opinion is, grab someone who is _good enough for you_ while you still can.


There is a lot of truth in this, but of course some people struggle with the definition of "good enough!" 

I work with a lot of ~20 year old college students. Maybe I'm wrong about this, but it seems like many grew up reading/watching fictional stories. I'm talking about the Disney movies and nonsense like that, but even things taken more seriously than that fit the description. Stories about how someone "has it all." Nobody tells the kids these fictional stories are not accurate depictions of real life and so they take that nonsense seriously and keep believing it well into adulthood. It's kind of sad. The real world really isn't that difficult, but it seems like many youngsters are ill-equipped to deal with it.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Klassik said:


> There is a lot of truth in this, but of course some people struggle with the definition of "good enough!"
> 
> I work with a lot of ~20 year old college students. Maybe I'm wrong about this, but it seems like many grew up reading/watching fictional stories. I'm talking about the Disney movies and nonsense like that, but even things taken more seriously than that fit the description. Stories about how someone "has it all." Nobody tells the kids these fictional stories are not accurate depictions of real life and so they take that nonsense seriously and keep believing it well into adulthood. It's kind of sad. The real world really isn't that difficult, but it seems like many youngsters are ill-equipped to deal with it.


True. I would add there may be nobody that is a perfect fit for you, since we are all not perfect. We may have some contradictory natures within ourselves. When someone appeared perfect to me before, it was actually that prospect sensing what I wanted and would then try to become, until they couldn't or wouldn't keep it up anymore. There has to be some characteristic of that propsect that is indispensible to you in order for the relationship not to become dispensible afterwards. But marriage isn't easy even when you found a good fit, takes a lot of sacrifice. Am I scaring anyone? The rewards are worth the sacrifice though.


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> True. I would add there may be nobody that is a perfect fit for you, since we are all not perfect. We may have some contradictory natures within ourselves. When someone appeared perfect to me before, it was actually that prospect sensing what I wanted and would then try to become, until they couldn't or wouldn't keep it up anymore. There has to be some characteristic of that propsect that is indispensible to you in order for the relationship not to become dispensible afterwards. But marriage isn't easy even when you found a good fit, takes a lot of sacrifice. Am I scaring anyone? The rewards are worth the sacrifice though.


Trust me, anyone who is willing to go out on a date with me is already off the "they might be perfect" list! :lol:

I can't speak for anyone else, but I know the things I look for now are somewhat different than the things I looked for when I was ~20 years old. There were things then that I knew were important, but now they have an even higher priority. It has not been mentioned before, but money is a big deal in a relationship. For me, a partner has to be financially responsible. I know money isn't a romantic topic, but it's a very important thing. I have an 790+ FICO score and I save money each month. These are not things I'm willing to compromise. Younger people may not take stuff like that seriously, but then it causes serious problems down the road. It is what it is, but it's not something I'm blind to now.

Sacrifice is the key word. You're right about sacrifice. Nothing's perfect in life. You have to pick your battles and so forth.


----------



## Ziggabea

Why do the guys flock to Bettina but not Ziggabea? Am I not good enough?  

Should my username be "Sarahthewoman"? :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Ziggabea said:


> Why do the guys flock to Bettina but not Ziggabea? Am I not good enough?
> 
> Should my username be "Sarahthewoman"? :lol:


Do tell me more, Ziggabea! :devil:


----------



## Bettina

Ziggabea said:


> *Why do the guys flock to Bettina* but not Ziggabea? Am I not good enough?
> 
> Should my username be "Sarahthewoman"? :lol:


I think it's because 99% of my posts are about sex! :lol:


----------



## Ziggabea

Klassik said:


> Do tell me more, Ziggabea! :devil:


I have been single for the past four months, the man I used to date was a trumpet player in an ensemble but we broke it off until things got too much for both of us. I'm a regular concert goer and support both old and new music.
I work in pharmacy retail in my day job, go for drinks once a week. I like films..blah blah

I do take my hat off to Bettina, she seems to have taken stride in her TC presence :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina

Ziggabea said:


> I have been single for the past four months, the man I used to date was a trumpet player in an ensemble but we broke it off until things got too much for both of us. I'm a regular concert goer and support both old and new music.
> I work in pharmacy retail in my day job, go for drinks once a week. I like films..blah blah
> 
> *I do take my hat off to Bettina, she seems to have taken stride in her TC presence* :tiphat:


Thanks for the compliment, but it's easier than you think to get male attention on TC! All you have to do is begin every post with "I'm fingering my hot..." :devil:


----------



## David OByrne

Bettina said:


> Thanks for the compliment, but it's easier than you think to get male attention on TC! All you have to do is begin every post with "I'm fingering my hot..." :devil:


Are you really a woman? because I didn't know that woman like you existed


----------



## JeffD

Bettina said:


> I think it's because 99% of my posts are about sex! :lol:


99% of everything is about sex. The rest is just details.


----------



## Klassik

Ziggabea said:


> I have been single for the past four months, the man I used to date was a trumpet player in an ensemble but we broke it off until things got too much for both of us. I'm a regular concert goer and support both old and new music.
> I work in pharmacy retail in my day job, go for drinks once a week. I like films..blah blah
> 
> I do take my hat off to Bettina, she seems to have taken stride in her TC presence :tiphat:


Films? What kind of films? :devil:

Hi, I'm Klassik. I'm sorry to hear of your breakup. 99% of my posts WERE about sex, but that was until I got turned down in the oddest way possible! 

So you work at a pharmacy? Well, you know those little blue pills? I don't need them! :devil:

Are you interested or should I just shut up now? :lol:


----------



## Bettina

David OByrne said:


> Are you really a woman? because I didn't know that woman like you existed


*pulls down panties and checks* Yep, I'm still a woman! There's still a hole rather than a pole down there. :lol:


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Films? What kind of films? :devil:
> 
> Hi, I'm Klassik. I'm sorry to hear of your breakup. 99% of my posts WERE about sex, but that was until I got turned down in the oddest way possible!
> 
> So you work at a pharmacy? Well, you know those little blue pills? I don't need them! :devil:
> 
> Are you interested or should I just shut up now? :lol:


Be careful, don't start up a rebound relationship too soon...give yourself time to get over me first...:lol:


----------



## Klassik

David OByrne said:


> Are you really a woman? because I didn't know that woman like you existed


It's a trap, David! It's a trap!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> It's a trap, David! It's a trap!


It's not a trap, because this time I'm going to be brutally honest from the beginning. I am not available for a sexual relationship. I'm in a monogamous relationship with my fantasies about Beethoven, Neil Diamond, Liszt and Bernstein (sometimes Haydn and Mozart get in there too). :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Be careful, don't start up a rebound relationship too soon...give yourself time to get over me first...:lol:


I'm a man. I'm over the past situation as soon as another one "arises!" :devil:


----------



## Ziggabea

Klassik said:


> Films? What kind of films? :devil:
> 
> Hi, I'm Klassik. I'm sorry to hear of your breakup. 99% of my posts WERE about sex, but that was until I got turned down in the oddest way possible!
> 
> So you work at a pharmacy? Well, you know those little blue pills? I don't need them! :devil:
> 
> Are you interested or should I just shut up now? :lol:


The local theater does midnight movies, I attend those often. I like anything weird or abstract.

How did you get turned down? :lol: I need to know

It's just prescription medicine and health-care products, it pays the bills

Are you trying to flirt with me?


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> I'm a man. I'm over the past situation as soon as another one "arises!" :devil:


OK, good! Then I don't have to feel guilty about dumping you for a bunch of dead dudes (and one living dude, whose music sounds like he's dead!)


----------



## Ziggabea

Bettina said:


> It's not a trap, because this time I'm going to be brutally honest from the beginning. I am not available for a sexual relationship. I'm in a monogamous relationship with my fantasies about Beethoven, Neil Diamond, Liszt and Bernstein (sometimes Haydn and Mozart get in there too). :lol:


Ok...sounds.....fun......


----------



## Bettina

Ziggabea said:


> The local theater does midnight movies, I attend those often. I like anything weird or abstract.
> 
> *How did you get turned down?* :lol: I need to know
> 
> It's just prescription medicine and health-care products, it pays the bills
> 
> Are you trying to flirt with me?


He's a great catch, but I turned him down because I don't like relationships. I prefer to finger my hot, tight, wet (you get the point...)


----------



## Klassik

Ziggabea said:


> The local theater does midnight movies, I attend those often. I like anything weird or abstract.


I'm intrigued!



> How did you get turned down? :lol: I need to know


Ask Bettina! You'll never believe it! 



> Are you trying to flirt with me?


Yes...and then some! :devil:

Still interested or should I shut up? :lol: Don't be offended if I go offline now, I will be back later! :devil:


----------



## David OByrne

Bettina said:


> He's a great catch, but I turned him down because I don't like relationships. I prefer to finger my hot, tight, wet (you get the point...)


Sign me up, I can....supervise you


----------



## dillonp2020

Bettina said:


> It's not a trap, because this time I'm going to be brutally honest from the beginning. I am not available for a sexual relationship. I'm in a monogamous relationship with my fantasies about Beethoven, Neil Diamond, Liszt and Bernstein (sometimes Haydn and Mozart get in there too). :lol:


It's a pity that Lenny would rather date the others grouped with him.


----------



## David OByrne

Hi, I am David. I had a girlfriend once but now I don't and it makes me sad


----------



## Bettina

Hi, I'm Bettina. I like to...oh never mind, you guys already know what I'm going to say!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Hi, I'm Bettina. I like to...oh never mind, you guys already know what I'm going to say!


Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## David OByrne

hpowders said:


> Wrong thread. Sorry.


I didn't intend to reply to this either


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TalkClassical, the dating site. :lol:

But anyhow, nice and encouraging things were being said here. I feel I have been doing what you all have encouraged, particularly with taking my time. Certainly the men in my life have been taking their time as well!  I'm 24, and never have been in a relationship, and I've never gone on a date (except this one incident that happened to me some weeks ago ). Why are no men asking me out? Well, that's certainly a question I've wondered all these years too.  I have great friendships with men though, and this feeds my soul a lot. In fact, most of my closest friends right now are men, not women, but I'm trying to branch out to more female friends. Sometimes I crave that kind of female companionship, besides my mother.


----------



## JeffD

Just in case one is in need of definitions:


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> TalkClassical, the dating site. :lol:
> 
> But anyhow, nice and encouraging things were being said here. I feel I have been doing what you all have encouraged, particularly with taking my time. Certainly the men in my life have been taking their time as well!  I'm 24, and never have been in a relationship, and I've never gone on a date (except this one incident that happened to me some weeks ago ). Why are no men asking me out? Well, that's certainly a question I've wondered all these years too.  I have great friendships with men though, and this feeds my soul a lot. In fact, most of my closest friends right now are men, not women, but I'm trying to branch out to more female friends. Sometimes I crave that kind of female companionship, besides my mother.


I would be delighted if you went out on a date with me, Huilunsoittaja! Fair warning, my alma mater is in Pittsburgh. I'm not sure where in Ohio you are, but this could cause a civil war!


----------



## David OByrne

Huilunsoittaja said:


> TalkClassical, the dating site. :lol:
> 
> But anyhow, nice and encouraging things were being said here. I feel I have been doing what you all have encouraged, particularly with taking my time. Certainly the men in my life have been taking their time as well!  I'm 24, and never have been in a relationship, and I've never gone on a date (except this one incident that happened to me some weeks ago ). Why are no men asking me out? Well, that's certainly a question I've wondered all these years too.  I have great friendships with men though, and this feeds my soul a lot. In fact, most of my closest friends right now are men, not women, but I'm trying to branch out to more female friends. Sometimes I crave that kind of female companionship, besides my mother.


Damn, I wished I lived in Ohio


----------



## Triplets

Could I vote more than once? After serving my 20 year sentence with my first wife, I met my current wife of 13 years on an internet dating site called Classical Music Lovers Exchange. We couldn't be happier


----------



## hpowders

David OByrne said:


> I didn't intend to reply to this either


Are you single? I'm a bit shy. 

Men, women, dogs, horses. I draw the line at roosters.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Are you single? I'm a bit shy.
> 
> Men, women, dogs, horses. I draw the line at roosters.


I have a cold cucumber that you can have. Fair game?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I have a cold cucumber that you can have. Fair game?


Good! I'm a Vegetarian, recently converted from Episcopalian.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Good! I'm a Vegetarian, recently converted from Episcopalian.


Good, then this kind of thing will be up your alley.



















Ahh, aren't they so cute?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Good, then this kind of thing will be up your alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, aren't they so cute?


I'm not into vegetable bondage.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> I'm not into vegetable bondage.


Ahh, ok. You're tabling the veggie sex. Ok, got it.


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> TalkClassical, the dating site.
> But anyhow, nice and encouraging things were being said here. I feel I have been doing what you all have encouraged, particularly with taking my time. Certainly the men in my life have been taking their time as well! I'm 24, and never have been in a relationship, and I've never gone on a date (except this one incident that happened to me some weeks ago ). Why are no men asking me out? Well, that's certainly a question I've wondered all these years too.  I have great friendships with men though, and this feeds my soul a lot. In fact, most of my closest friends right now are men, not women, *but I'm trying to branch out to more female friends. Sometimes I crave that kind of female companionship,* besides my mother.


I notice that you didn't offer a reply to my post, Huilunsoittaja, but that's okay. I don't blame you! It's probably a good sign of your wisdom! :lol:

I just now remembered one bit of advice an ex-girlfriend gave me a long time ago. She was the youngest child with two older brothers. She knew every trick in the book about how to get a guy's attention. She really didn't like having female friends. When she did go out with other girls, she only went out with less attractive women than she was. Men are attracted to groups of women. If she's the most attractive, she'll get the best guy! I hope this sad piece of advice helps you! 

24 is a long time to wait! I know, I feel bad for you because you seem like you'd be a wonderful catch for someone! Well, I work with a lot of early 20 year old guys given the nature of my job. I can tell you that a lot of them are pretty clueless about women even compared to when I was that age not all that long ago! Again, I don't think me saying this will help you any, but I don't want you to feel bad about your situation!


----------



## EdwardBast

Huilunsoittaja said:


> TalkClassical, the dating site. :lol:
> 
> But anyhow, nice and encouraging things were being said here. I feel I have been doing what you all have encouraged, particularly with taking my time. Certainly the men in my life have been taking their time as well!  I'm 24, and never have been in a relationship, and I've never gone on a date (except this one incident that happened to me some weeks ago ). *Why are no men asking me out? *Well, that's certainly a question I've wondered all these years too.  I have great friendships with men though, and this feeds my soul a lot. In fact, most of my closest friends right now are men, not women, but I'm trying to branch out to more female friends. Sometimes I crave that kind of female companionship, besides my mother.


Wrong question! Approach the man you wish would ask you out and ask him instead. If that fails pick another guy. Repeat until it succeeds.

You aren't hanging out with the singers are you? Try the bass players. Usually a randy lot.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Klassik said:


> I notice that you didn't offer a reply to my post, Huilunsoittaja, but that's okay. I don't blame you! It's probably a good sign of your wisdom! :lol:
> 
> I just now remembered one bit of advice an ex-girlfriend gave me a long time ago. She was the youngest child with two older brothers. She knew every trick in the book about how to get a guy's attention. She really didn't like having female friends. When she did go out with other girls, she only went out with less attractive women than she was.* Men are attracted to groups of women. If she's the most attractive, she'll get the best guy! * I hope this sad piece of advice helps you!
> 
> 24 is a long time to wait! I know, I feel bad for you because you seem like you'd be a wonderful catch for someone! Well, I work with a lot of early 20 year old guys given the nature of my job. I can tell you that a lot of them are pretty clueless about women even compared to when I was that age not all that long ago! Again, I don't think me saying this will help you any, but I don't want you to feel bad about your situation!


Kind of like obtaining mating rights amid competition in the animal kingdom? Are even us classical music fans, that are more into abstract thinking, this predictable when it comes to behaviour?


----------



## Bettina

Huilunsoittaja said:


> TalkClassical, the dating site. :lol:
> 
> But anyhow, nice and encouraging things were being said here. I feel I have been doing what you all have encouraged, particularly with taking my time. Certainly the men in my life have been taking their time as well!  I'm 24, and never have been in a relationship, and I've never gone on a date (except this one incident that happened to me some weeks ago ). *Why are no men asking me out?* Well, that's certainly a question I've wondered all these years too.  I have great friendships with men though, and this feeds my soul a lot. In fact, most of my closest friends right now are men, not women, but I'm trying to branch out to more female friends. Sometimes I crave that kind of female companionship, besides my mother.


Flirt, flirt, flirt! That's a good way of signaling your interest and getting the guy excited.


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> Kind of like obtaining mating rights amid competition in the animal kingdom? Are even us classical music fans, that are more into abstract thinking, this predictable when it comes to behaviour?


Yes. Duh. I'm actually convinced that classical music fans are the horniest music fans around. Maybe it's because it's such a struggle to get any for us! :lol:



EdwardBast said:


> Wrong question! Approach the man you wish would ask you out and ask him instead. If that fails pick another guy. Repeat until it succeeds.
> 
> You aren't hanging out with the singers are you? Try the bass players. Usually a randy lot.


Maybe it's just me, but I'm always suspicious of women who ask out men. I mean it shouldn't matter, but I just can't come to grips with it. I do like, however, women who leave big, not so subtle hints! Practically asking me out without actually doing it. Maybe that inflates my ego or something, I don't know! :devil:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Flirt, flirt, flirt! That's a good way of signaling your interest and getting the guy excited.


She's not wrong, Huilunsoittaja. Having said that, I don't think I like the idea of you becoming like Bettina! :lol: There might be sufficient middle road!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> She's not wrong, Huilunsoittaja. Having said that, I don't think I like the idea of you becoming like Bettina! :lol: There might be sufficient middle road!


That's a good point. I often overdo it, and it sends the wrong signals...guys think I'm available when I'm not! Because I'm so flirtatious, nobody realizes that I'm in a committed relationship with Ludwig/Lenny/Neil/etc.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> That's a good point. I often overdo it, and it sends the wrong signals...guys think I'm available when I'm not! Because I'm so flirtatious, nobody realizes that I'm in a committed relationship with Ludwig/Lenny/Neil/etc.


The sad facts of Klassik's life: The women who aren't available flirt; the woman who are available run away from me as quickly as possible! :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Klassik said:


> The sad facts of Klassik's life: The women who aren't available flirt; the woman who are available run away from me as quickly as possible! :lol:


Ah, you ran into those players as well? I found more opportunities when I minded my own business, paradoxically. But then my mindset wasn't there, even when they were dropping hints, and only realize it afterwards. It's like tight-rope walking.


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> Ah, you ran into those players as well? I found more opportunities when I minded my own business, paradoxically. But then my mindset wasn't there, even when they were dropping hints, and only realize it afterwards. It's like tight-rope walking.


Some will find this to be hard to believe, but I am actually a responsible, ethical person in the real world. As most of you know, I work with college students. Every once in a while (seemingly less so as time goes on :lol, I'll get some 19-year old babe student who really wants to flirt with me. She might be available, and I don't think there are any rules at work against dating students, but I just can't do it! Damn my morals and professionalism!  Of course, those babes would probably run to the hills (which are really far from Houston, BTW) if they find out that I like classical music! 

I'm the kind of guy where a woman needs to drop two big time hints before I get the hint. I'm not sure the first time, but I'll get it the second or third time. Ladies, please me patient with me with your hints! :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Huilunsoittaja said:


> TalkClassical, the dating site. :lol:
> 
> But anyhow, nice and encouraging things were being said here. I feel I have been doing what you all have encouraged, particularly with taking my time. Certainly the men in my life have been taking their time as well!  I'm 24, and never have been in a relationship, and I've never gone on a date (except this one incident that happened to me some weeks ago ). Why are no men asking me out? Well, that's certainly a question I've wondered all these years too.  I have great friendships with men though, and this feeds my soul a lot. In fact, most of my closest friends right now are men, not women, but I'm trying to branch out to more female friends. Sometimes I crave that kind of female companionship, besides my mother.


Well, Wood and Figleaf met through TC and got married. Fairytales can come true...they can happen to you....


----------



## EdwardBast

hpowders said:


> Well, Wood and Figleaf met through TC and got married. Fairytales can come true...they can happen to you....


I met my love on a hiking forum and then out in the wilderness. That sort of thing happens all the time.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Well, Wood and Figleaf met through TC and got married. Fairytales can come true...they can happen to you....


I don't know these two, but it sounds like they went beyond having a plant-onic relationship! :lol: Their lives must be so happy that they don't post on TC anymore as far as I know. 



EdwardBast said:


> I met my love on a hiking forum and then out in the wilderness. That sort of thing happens all the time.


Usually women tell me to take a hike. If I go onto a hiking forum and am told to take a hike, is it actually a date? :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klassik said:


> I notice that you didn't offer a reply to my post, Huilunsoittaja, but that's okay. I don't blame you! It's probably a good sign of your wisdom! :lol:


It's not a problem what you said! It's just I had said some days ago in an earlier post that something changed in me in the last half a year or so, and I've shifted to hermitess mode right now. I got _rewired _a few weeks ago so to speak (from an incident). When 2 highly electro-statically charged objects make contact, the shock will blow out circuits, and so I shut down. I wonder if that's a female thing, to get "shocked" and "rewired" sometimes...

By the way, I'm a very intellectual, hard-core Christian, and that rules out 95% of prospects for me, so don't think my "luck" is particularly alarming! That's just how it is. When non-religious guys find out I'm that serious they know not to mess around, and thus my huge collection of male friends. :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's not a problem what you said! It's just I had said some days ago in an earlier post that something changed in me in the last half a year or so, and I've shifted to hermitess mode right now. I got _rewired _a few weeks ago so to speak (from an incident). When 2 highly electro-statically charged objects make contact, the shock will blow out circuits, and so I shut down. I wonder if that's a female thing, to get "shocked" and "rewired" sometimes...


It probably is a female thing! I know I make a lot of women not want to talk to me! Usually the quiet period lasts a lot longer than a couple of weeks too! :lol:



> By the way, I'm a very intellectual, hard-core Christian, and that rules out 95% of prospects for me, so don't think my "luck" is particularly alarming! That's just how it is. When non-religious guys find out I'm that serious they know not to mess around, and thus my huge collection of male friends. :lol:


Anyone who has standards is going to having a tougher go of it, but that does not mean you shouldn't have standards either if they are important to you. I have a religious friend who met a woman through some sort of church singles group. The woman he met was about your age when they met. Maybe you should give that a try. Hopefully I can be part of your huge collection of male friends though!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's not a problem what you said! It's just I had said some days ago in an earlier post that something changed in me in the last half a year or so, and I've shifted to hermitess mode right now. I got _rewired _a few weeks ago so to speak (from an incident). When 2 highly electro-statically charged objects make contact, the shock will blow out circuits, and so I shut down. I wonder if that's a female thing, to get "shocked" and "rewired" sometimes...
> 
> By the way, I'm a very intellectual,* hard-core Christian*, and that rules out 95% of prospects for me, so don't think my "luck" is particularly alarming! That's just how it is. When non-religious guys find out I'm that serious they know not to mess around, and thus my huge collection of male friends. :lol:


Been there before. The idea is that God has a plan, you can't really do anything on your own to change your situation, no matter how hard you try, while still being true to yourself. I did a partial fast for 3 days, and I met my wife shortly afterwards, coincidentally. Wasn't the first time I fasted, though, so I still wonder if it was coincidence, because that was the only time I felt praying helped in any way.


----------



## Gradeaundera

I am gay and have a boyfriend, that is all that is important to me at the moment :cheers:


----------



## Minor Sixthist

It's all in my mind, but I fear intimacy. If people show interest in me and it reaches the point of obviousness, I push them away, sometimes aggressively. At times it makes me physically anxious, a sort of defense mechanism... I think it's because internally i don't think I'd be good enough for anybody, emotionally, psychologically, physically... I'm paranoid, cynical, and nihilistic, and beneath all visible shows of confidence, insecure somewhere beneath consciousness. I just don't think I'm good enough. I'm afraid I would be the problem in the equation, the one starting fights out of miscommunications and ultimately, things I perceive wrong out of my paranoia.. Given who I'm attracted to, it would be witty ego on witty ego, but I'd make it crash and burn. And it scares and upsets me.


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> It's all in my mind, but I fear intimacy. If people show interest in me and it reaches the point of obviousness, I push them away, sometimes aggressively. At times it makes me physically anxious, a sort of defense mechanism... I think it's because internally i don't think I'd be good enough for anybody, emotionally, psychologically, physically... I'm paranoid, cynical, and nihilistic, and beneath all visible shows of confidence, insecure somewhere beneath consciousness. I just don't think I'm good enough. I'm afraid I would be the problem in the equation, the one starting fights out of miscommunications and ultimately, things I perceive wrong out of my paranoia.. Given who I'm attracted to, it would be witty ego on witty ego, but I'd make it crash and burn. And it scares and upsets me.


Listen to some Bach and Vivaldi. You'll feel better immediately! 

Just kidding. Well, not really. Bach and Vivaldi are amazing, but that's not the point. The feelings you feel are not at all unusual and they are understandable. Don't feel isolated because you feel that way! The simple fact of the matter is that nobody is perfect. You will screw up at times, but so will the other person. Patience is a virtue. So is empathy and so many other things. Perhaps real love is when you love someone even knowing what kind of screwball they are and when they love you even knowing what kind of screwball you are.

Relationships at your age are not easy. Not that they're ever easy (well, maybe when your 90), but there's a lot going on that causes issues. People change a lot at that age, they move around, and they are around a lot of similarly aged and available people. At that age, it can be difficult to be somewhat selfless. And, perhaps most importantly (and it's linked to the issues above), you really don't know much about who you are yet. You may know somethings, but there's still a lot of mystery and things to be determined.

So what to do? Being reserved about dating isn't a bad thing, but you'll have to at least be somewhat open if you ever want to get into a relationship. Just be yourself and be honest with yourself and the other person. Show them who you really are. It may not work out, but you can learn from failure.

I think I'm just rambling at this point, but I hope that helps. You can ask me a specific question if you have one, that might cut down on the rambling. Good luck!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm having a long distance relationship with an alien at present - but jeeze the phone bills.......


----------



## Klassik

I see that 5 people have voted that they love Bettina, but only 2 have voted that they are merely fond of Klassik. Yeah, I noticed. I'm surprised I got that many votes! Klassik's overly inflated ego just got another big boost! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Don't worry Klassik, all the guys on Planet X love you.  But watch out as they are into probes


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't worry Klassik, all the guys on Planet X love you.  *But watch out as they are into probes*


They like probes? Well, no wonder they love me then! Who has a finer probe than Klassik! No one, that's who! :lol:

There will be no probes sent to the dark side of Klassik's moon, however!  And, yes, it is a creator-less moon for those who are wondering!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> They like probes? Well, no wonder they love me then! Who has a finer probe than Klassik! No one, that's who! :lol:
> 
> There will be no probes sent to the dark side of Klassik's moon, however!  And, yes, it is a creator-less moon for those who are wondering!


Oh yes and they like Pink Floyd too


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Klassik said:


> Listen to some Bach and Vivaldi. You'll feel better immediately!
> 
> Just kidding. Well, not really. Bach and Vivaldi are amazing, but that's not the point. The feelings you feel are not at all unusual and they are understandable. Don't feel isolated because you feel that way! The simple fact of the matter is that nobody is perfect. You will screw up at times, but so will the other person. Patience is a virtue. So is empathy and so many other things. Perhaps real love is when you love someone even knowing what kind of screwball they are and when they love you even knowing what kind of screwball you are.
> 
> Relationships at your age are not easy. Not that they're ever easy (well, maybe when your 90), but there's a lot going on that causes issues. People change a lot at that age, they move around, and they are around a lot of similarly aged and available people. At that age, it can be difficult to be somewhat selfless. And, perhaps most importantly (and it's linked to the issues above), you really don't know much about who you are yet. You may know somethings, but there's still a lot of mystery and things to be determined.
> 
> So what to do? Being reserved about dating isn't a bad thing, but you'll have to at least be somewhat open if you ever want to get into a relationship. Just be yourself and be honest with yourself and the other person. Show them who you really are. It may not work out, but you can learn from failure.
> 
> I think I'm just rambling at this point, but I hope that helps. You can ask me a specific question if you have one, that might cut down on the rambling. Good luck!


Hey, thanks a lot for this. Yeah, it's a confusing and frustrating time for everyone, I'm sure. And it's absolutely true that it's hard to act yourself. I love so much modern music. There's lots of pop and rock in my inventory which often strikes me in a way classical can't, and lots of things in classical that can strike me as pop can't. But at the same time, listening to classical music itself is part of the much broader category of understanding and participating in it - being a musician myself is a huge part of me too, so it's hard to find people who relate at all to that. Then again I should be hopeful, and like you said, we all have flaws. We're all human, and we'll start fights sometimes. But it seems that those are the real tests of love, and therefore it matters a lot they exist. It's a balance, and what really matters is how we work through the hard times, which of course will occur.

I think I'm going to marry a musician. No, I'm not thinking of anyone in specific - I just feel it. I'm sure I'm not going to be a musician myself, on a professional level - it just doesn't match me as a person. I want to be in law. But I just have this very strong feeling he is going to love music so much it's going to to dictate his life. He's going to be crazier and loopier even than I am, and that makes me happy. The major third to my minor sixth.

Anyway, now _I'm_ rambling. But it's nice to have a community of you nice people who are always willing to understand each other. Klassik shall always be my go-to for dating advice :lol: In fact, you should be the official TC knight of dating. The Date Knight. Klassik, as Marthur, King of the Mitons, I hereby dub thee Date Knight, guild Talk Classical, order of the Knights who say ecky-ecky-ftang-ftang-bzOUMBAim.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> I see that 5 people have voted that they love Bettina, but only 2 have voted that they are merely fond of Klassik. Yeah, I noticed. I'm surprised I got that many votes! Klassik's overly inflated ego just got another big boost! :lol:


I'm amazed that five TC members are in love with me! There must be some über-freaky people here on TC...:lol:


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> Hey, thanks a lot for this. Yeah, it's a confusing and frustrating time for everyone, I'm sure. And it's absolutely true that it's hard to act yourself. I love so much modern music. There's lots of pop and rock in my inventory which often strikes me in a way classical can't, and lots of things in classical that can strike me as pop can't. But at the same time, listening to classical music itself is part of the much broader category of understanding and participating in it - being a musician myself is a huge part of me too, so it's hard to find people who relate at all to that. Then again I should be hopeful, and like you said, we all have flaws. We're all human, and we'll start fights sometimes. But it seems that those are the real tests of love, and therefore it matters a lot they exist. It's a balance, and what really matters is how we work through the hard times, which of course will occur.
> 
> *I think I'm going to marry a musician.* No, I'm not thinking of anyone in specific - I just feel it. I'm sure I'm not going to be a musician myself, on a professional level - it just doesn't match me as a person. I want to be in law. But I just have this very strong feeling he is going to love music so much it's going to to dictate his life. He's going to be crazier and loopier even than I am, and that makes me happy. The major third to my minor sixth.
> 
> Anyway, now I'm rambling. But it's nice to have a community of you nice people who are always willing to understand each other. Klassik shall always be my go-to for dating advice


Well, there's your first mistake! :lol: As magical as musicians are at their craft, they don't seem to make for good spouses! No offense to out musicians out there, but you know it's true! 

As much as we love classical music, I think you'll find that most classical music lovers have a thing for pop too. Don't feel ashamed about that! I'm keen on disco, disco jazz, Madonna, and some very sappy pop love songs! Yes, I admit it! Laugh at me if you want to, I'm used to it! I am a Vivaldi fan after all!

Sometimes I think women (young women especially) build a married life for themselves in their mind and then try to find a man that fits that world. That's tough to do! You should have standards of course and things you want in a man, but a relationship is an unwritten book. It'll play itself out naturally. It'll have ups and downs. That's just my 2 cents though!

Anyway, you seem to understand the complexities of balance and all of that. You're wise for your age!  You'll be okay, I'm sure of it. If not, Klassik is here for advice! Maybe even some good advice! I'm here for the ladies of TC! :lol:



Bettina said:


> I'm amazed that five TC members are in love with me! There must be some über-freaky people here on TC...


Believe it or not, I think I am one of those über-freaky people! I can't believe I didn't vote for myself! What was I thinking? :lol:


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Klassik said:


> *Well, there's your first mistake!* As magical as musicians are at their craft, they don't seem to make for good spouses! No offense to out musicians out there, but you know it's true!
> 
> As much as we love classical music, I think you'll find that most classical music lovers have a thing for pop too. Don't feel ashamed about that! I'm keen on disco, disco jazz, Madonna, and some very sappy pop love songs! Yes, I admit it! Laugh at me if you want to, I'm used to it! I am a Vivaldi fan after all!
> 
> Sometimes I think women (young women especially) build a married life for themselves in their mind and then try to find a man that fits that world. That's tough to do! You should have standards of course and things you want in a man, but a relationship is an unwritten book. It'll play itself out naturally. It'll have ups and downs. That's just my 2 cents though!
> 
> Anyway, you seem to understand the complexities of balance and all of that. You're wise for your age! You'll be okay, I'm sure of it. If not, Klassik is here for advice! Maybe even some good advice! I'm here for the ladies of TC!
> 
> Believe it or not, I think I am one of those über-freaky people! I can't believe I didn't vote for myself! What was I thinking? :lol:


Haha, I meant that it was more of a feeling than a plan, though. I guess it came across like something I was going to seek out in a partner, but to clarify it's really just something I feel like might happen. It's just like you might have the funny feeling you'll end up with a blonde, but that doesn't mean you'll actively seek a blonde - you just think it'll happen like that. Sure, I bet I could end up with a lawyer or a bullfighter. Hey, Klassik, you're a bullfighter! (but maybe the age discrepancy is a little startling. Well, I'll wait  )

Hey, don't feel bad about listening to some Cher or Andrea Boccelli. Sometimes that's all it takes to satisfy the desire for love. Maybe not really.
If Bettina approves, I'll gladly be a bridesmaid at your guys' wedding! That is, if you don't end up marrying yourself, Klassik. :devil:


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> Haha, I meant that it was more of a feeling than a plan, though. I guess it came across like something I was going to seek out in a partner, but to clarify it's really just something I feel like might happen. It's just like you might have the funny feeling you'll end up with a blonde, but that doesn't mean you'll actively seek a blonde - you just think it'll happen like that.


I wish I had a feeling that I would end up with a blonde! Unfortunately, I can only see myself with a brunette since that's what I prefer. Unfortunately, blondes are a lot nicer to me than brunettes! Brunettes are mean!

Well, I hope you find a kind, loving, and reliable musician husband if your feelings become a reality. Um, well, maybe you should keep your options open if/when you get to law school! Lawyers probably make for better spouses than musicians! :lol:



> Sure, I bet I could end up with a lawyer or a bullfighter. Hey, Klassik, you're a bullfighter! (but maybe the age discrepancy is a little startling. Well, I'll wait )


I am a bullfighter who does not wear underwear! :devil: My father was 20+ years older than my mother so age differences aren't so odd to me, but I'm not going to jail either so you would have to wait if that is an issue! Unlike some people who might be reading this thread, (you know who you are :lol, I'm not willing to go to jail/send someone to jail over a nice "toro!" 



> Hey, don't feel bad about listening to some Cher or Andrea Boccelli. Sometimes that's all it takes to satisfy the desire for love. Maybe not really.


I dated a woman from Italy who loved Andrea Boccelli. There was one song in particular she loved. I would play it for her every single time she was in my car! She loved it! Well, I broke up with her so clearly Boccelli is off my romantic list! Sorry, Andrea! It's too bad she wasn't into Vivaldi! I probably would have married her then even if I knew the marriage would be a sure disaster! (She did get married to an American later on. She was as bad of a wife as I thought she would be when I was dating her!)



> If Bettina approves, I'll gladly be a bridesmaid at your guys' wedding! That is, if you don't end up marrying yourself, Klassik.


Bettina is so hot! But, unfortunately, it seems like she'll only date me when I'm dead. It's a policy she has with everyone, you'll have to ask her about it. My plan is to die with an erection so I can take care of business at some point, but for now I think Bettina will have to marry Bettina and Klassik will have to marry Klassik!

"I now pronounce you to be Klassik and...uh...Klassik!" :lol:


----------



## Bettina

^Yeah, I'm in a monogamous relationship with many dead men. I'm not available for marriage. I like the idea of marrying myself. I think I know what to do on my honeymoon to consummate the marriage! :devil: :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> ^*Yeah, I'm in a monogamous relationship with many dead men.* I'm not available for marriage. I like the idea of marrying myself. I think I know what to do on my honeymoon to consummate the marriage! :devil: :lol:


I know this may sound confusing, but it makes sense when you get to know her! :lol: Perhaps the oddest thing is that her loving dead men and wanting to marry herself makes her even hotter (IMO, at least) than she would be if she wanted a regular relationship! I don't know, maybe that says more about me than it does about her!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I
> 
> By the way, I'm a very intellectual, hard-core Christian, and that rules out 95% of prospects for me, so don't think my "luck" is particularly alarming! That's just how it is.


You sound like me at your age. I wasn't seeking a mate, but one day in church I noticed a lovely young lady as she was standing with her eyes closed, lost in the Spirit, and everything changed. Apparently, she felt the same way about me. We were married six months later, when I was 27. By that age, I already had a job and a house and a paid-for car. And we were both mature enough that all those newly-married troubles never came up. In fact, we have both kept our faith strong, and at least for us, that has made the difference. It's been 36 years, and I'm still crazy about her.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

Bettina said:


> I'm amazed that five TC members are in love with me! There must be some über-freaky people here on TC...:lol:


I'm sure that the sight of the curves on this, really turns them on:










You'd have to be very kinky if that turns you on 

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

I've been married to a wonderful wife for the past 23 years, that's all I really need to say



Daniel


----------



## Klassik

Daniel Atkinson said:


> I'm sure that the site of curves on this really turns them on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be very kinky if that turns you on


While I'm sure Bettina is a beautiful person physically, there is a tremendous amount of beauty in her posts! Of course, they aren't for everyone! Some of them are about what she does physically to thoughts about dead people! :lol:

There's no shortage of beautiful women on TC though in addition to Bettina!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> While I'm sure Bettina is a beautiful person physically, there is a tremendous amount of beauty in her posts! Of course, they aren't for everyone! Some of them are about what she does physically to thoughts about dead people! :lol:
> 
> There's no shortage of beautiful women on TC though in addition to Bettina!


Thank you so much for the compliment! My posts may be an acquired taste - BUT, once you acquire the taste, you'll never look back!


----------



## Klassik

Daniel Atkinson said:


> You'd have to be very kinky if that turns you on


Though, to be fair, I am a very kinky person!  So is Bettina though so it works, albeit in a very odd way! :lol:



Bettina said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment! My posts may be an acquired taste - BUT, once you acquire the taste, you'll never look back!


While the dead man thing might be hard for some people to accept, what else is there not to like? One might say that it does not take much for me to get an erection, but Bettina's language skills are downright horny! :devil: Besides, she dislikes Mahler and Sibelius even more than I do. It kind of takes the pressure off of me!

I should say that we have many other skilled writers on here, but I read more of Bettina's posts than any others so it really sticks out in a good way!


----------



## ST4

Single for now again but I'm currently scouting and as I am scout-central I'll find a lovely lady within a matter of months. Next week is showtime  

I can't say it's been on my list of interests in the past few months. I'm red-blooded dude, I love my woman but the thought of a girlfriend has been more "meh" than "yeah!". Of course I've done plenty of flirting throughout the year with lovely reception ladies and baristas. :cheers:

Actually when I was on holiday recently........  (still technically am)


----------



## clavichorder

I have a lot of work to do on myself before I can consider seeking out a relationship again. It's been five years now, and neither of my past relationships were very long lived, more just youthful passions lasting a season each. I'm unfortunate that the genetic lottery has endowed me with a difficult mental health condition to manage. It has played a part in why I'm in no position financially or emotionally to date, but I have hope that I'll learn how to manage adequately one day. Fortunately for my little ego, I'm pretty good looking.

How can such a high percentage of you be married? Shocking.


----------



## Art Rock

clavichorder said:


> How can such a high percentage of you be married? Shocking.


I find another percentage intriguing: 0% divorced, way below average.


----------



## Klassik

Art Rock said:


> I find another percentage intriguing: 0% divorced, way below average.


Perhaps some of them remarried. Or maybe they're very fond of Klassik.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina said:


> ^Yeah, I'm in a monogamous relationship with many dead men. I'm not available for marriage. I like the idea of marrying myself. I think I know what to do on my honeymoon to consummate the marriage! :devil: :lol:


Question Bettina, are these men "Dead in bed" or Dead before they get in Bed........


----------



## Guest

I'm happily in a wonderful relationship, not that anyone should really care about that anyway.


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Question Bettina, are these men "Dead in bed" or Dead before they get in Bed........


They're dead beforehand, but they spring back to life as soon as they get in bed with me!


----------



## Tallisman

Major crush on deprofundis


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina said:


> They're dead beforehand, but they spring back to life as soon as they get in bed with me!


Amasing, an immortal bed of sexyness!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> They're dead beforehand, but they spring back to life as soon as they get in bed with me!


Wow! That's better than Geritol!


----------



## hpowders

jms said:


> I'm happily in a wonderful relationship, not that anyone should really care about that anyway.


I care. Everybody deserves to be happy.


----------



## ST4

Looks like I have a surprise date with a female flatmate at no other than a death metal show 

The reason the surprised/worried face is there because I would never in a million years think "yeah, she's probably into metal". The thing again that has me shocked, is that she invited me. It's a crazy world :clap:


----------



## ST4

And me personally, I love love love metal. It disappears for a while then I become addicted again, a regular thing. It's just a strange thing to happen out of the blue for me 


Literally "hey there's a death metal show next week, wanna come?"


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> Looks like I have a surprise date with a female flatmate at no other than a death metal show
> 
> The reason the surprised/worried face is there because I would never in a million years think "yeah, she's probably into metal". The thing again that has me shocked, is that she invited me. It's a crazy world :clap:


Are you sure you have the time, you are so buzzy with all things.


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> Are you sure you have the time, you are so buzzy with all things.


Busy? yes that is true. Luckily it's at night, when nothing much happens  (at this point in the year)


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> They're dead beforehand, but they spring back to life as soon as they get in bed with me!


Videotape, or it never happened.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Videotape, or it never happened.


I wouldn't want to violate their privacy. I'll have to get written consent first.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina said:


> I wouldn't want to violate their privacy. I'll have to get written consent first.


Don't worry there are plenty in Hollywood


----------



## Larkenfield

Well, it's nice to know that no one has ever been divorced who happens to love the music. Evidently the partners on both sides must love it and it's the glue that's kept them together, rather than general compatibility, sex, travel to exotic foreign lands, children, the overcoming of fake news, similar tastes in food, similar values, similar political leanings, so on and so forth. This is my favorite poll and I hope the results will be the same next year, because a world without love and Mozart (or the composer of one's choice) might be a lot tougher to survive.


----------



## Tero

I'm not exactly a classical (alone) fan. I'll listen to all, except Tibetan bells and rap.


----------



## georgedelorean

Happily single and without children.


----------



## znapschatz

I have been in love twice in my life, once at ages 19-21, which took me years to get over, the other at age 35 to the woman with whom I am presently happily married, with many "almosts" and "what was I thinking" in between. The first didn't work out due to my then basic immaturity and cluelessness, and the current lasting because she was willing to overlook same (and still does  .) Due to not much more than dumb luck, we managed to have a great life together, one might call it charmed. 

The one thing both my true romances in life had in common was a shared passion for music and the arts...well, she's a Brahmsian, but no relationship is perfect (I kid! I kid! :lol. So all you guys and gals looking for love on TC might be in just the right place  .


----------



## hpowders

My dad bought me a scientific calculator when I was 18. 

He added, "you know, I obviously didn't get you this to keep track of your relationships."


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> My dad bought me a scientific calculator when I was 18.
> 
> He added, "you know, I obviously didn't get you this to keep track of your relationships."


Yeah, but how long did it take you to figure out how to spell words using numbers? "BOOBS" is usually the first word males learn.  Of course, calculating the square root of your relationships won't get you many 8008ϛ! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Yeah, but how long did it take you to figure out how to spell words using numbers? "BOOBS" is usually the first word males learn.  Of course, calculating the square root of your relationships won't get you many 8008ϛ! :lol:


I never heard that term before. Is it slang?


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> I never heard that term before. Is it slang?


No, it's a real noun according to Merriam-Webster's dictionary. Of course, if the women think you're a boob, it might explain your relationship status! 

Also, according to M-W, boob is also British for, "mistake, blunder." Just sayin'. I can think of a couple of instances where this may be applicable, don't you think?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> No, it's a real noun according to Merriam-Webster's dictionary. Of course, if the women think you're a boob, it might explain your relationship status!
> 
> Also, according to M-W, boob is also British for, "mistake, blunder." Just sayin'. I can think of a couple of instances where this may be applicable, don't you think?


For the record, I re-noun-ce all questionable slang words.


----------



## hpowders

There really should be a special sub-forum.....for mature audiences.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> For the record, I re-noun-ce all questionable slang words.


Slang? Well, I'm here to an-noun-ce that they're real and spectacular. Well, some of them at least.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Slang? Well, I'm here to an-noun-ce that they're real and spectacular. Well, some of them at least.


That's what happens when you shut yourself up in your room at 16 listening to Mahler, instead of being out on the Brooklyn streets, learning the lingo.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Slang? Well, I'm here to an-noun-ce that they're real and spectacular. Well, some of them at least.


I caught the Seinfeld reference....


----------



## ST4

I'm not in a relationship but I am sexually active


----------



## Phil loves classical

ST4 said:


> I'm not in a relationship but I am sexually active


So that is just a clever way of saying you're single by choice


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> So that is just a clever way of saying you're single by choice


Perhaps. Maybe he can make them come, but he can't get them to stay! :devil:


----------



## hpowders

ST4 said:


> I'm not in a relationship but I am sexually active


I'm active too. I jog every morning.


----------



## ST4

hpowders said:


> I'm active too. I jog every morning.


Got to keep those glands in shape :lol:


----------



## ST4

Phil loves classical said:


> So that is just a clever way of saying you're single by choice


Single but still intimate with woman, keeps life balanced


----------



## hpowders

ST4 said:


> Single but still intimate with woman, keeps life balanced


A day without life is a day without sunshine or vice versa.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> I'm active too. I jog every morning.


Wait a minute, is this you with my Sears catalog woman? :scold:

http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1977_Sears_Wishbook/#127


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Wait a minute, is this you with my Sears catalog woman? :scold:
> 
> http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1977_Sears_Wishbook/#127


Pretty soon Sears will be like STI; a nostalgic remembrance of better days.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Pretty soon Sears will be like STI; a nostalgic remembrance of better days.


Yeah, I went to Sears last weekend. I found a good deal on some shirts I liked, but they had one freaking softline register open in the whole store! There were at least 10 parties ahead of me waiting to pay. I cheated and went to the tool department. No line. Of course, that means nobody was buying tools. I'll miss the Sears just like I miss STI.

Sears should have started to sell his-and-hers matching underwear and oneies like JCPenney did. That would have ensured their long-term existence I think. What do you think?

http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1977_JCPenney_Christmas_Catalog/#41


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Yeah, I went to Sears last weekend. I found a good deal on some shirts I liked, but they had one freaking softline register open in the whole store! There were at least 10 parties ahead of me waiting to pay. I cheated and went to the tool department. No line. Of course, that means nobody was buying tools. I'll miss the Sears just like I miss STI.
> 
> Sears should have started to sell his-and-hers matching underwear and oneies like JCPenney did. That would have ensured their long-term existence I think. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1977_JCPenney_Christmas_Catalog/#41


I got some highly durable socks there. I go through socks so easily.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Has anyone bought a Sears poncho?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dr Johnson said:


> Has anyone bought a Sears poncho?


I always thought he said "Is that a real poncho or a SERIOUS poncho"...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I lost so much weight that my wedding ring won't stay on. Told my wife that is nature's way of saying we are no longer married. She said shut up and wear it on a chain .

Still married.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Has anyone bought a Sears poncho?


Yes! I brought the Pancho Bach to my Villa.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Has anyone bought a Sears poncho?


No, but I did buy some Camarillo Brillo pads.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I always thought he said "Is that a real poncho or a SERIOUS poncho"...


Did you not have the lyrics printed on the insdide of the gatefold cover?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Married twice. Divorced once. Single twice. Engaged twice.
> 
> I need an accountant.


Better yet, I have ordered a relationship calculator.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> Yes! I brought the Pancho Bach to my Villa.


I hope she groaned and told you to get your coat* 

* or _poncho._


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dr Johnson said:


> Did you not have the lyrics printed on the insdide of the gatefold cover?


I'm innocent! By "always", I meant before I read the lyrics. I thought a serious poncho was cool enough, don't know much about that Sears thingy...


----------



## Klassik

How do you stay in a relationship? Matching luxury loungeware, of course! Fortunately, Montgomery Ward can hook us up. Get matching white hooded robes for the Richard Wagner fans and they'll have marital bliss! 

http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1975_Wards_Christmas_Catalog/#99

Personally, I'm not a fan of hooded robes. Screw that, I want these shirts from Montgomery Ward. "Dramatic Prints Display Vitality." So it says. It must be true!

http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1975_Wards_Christmas_Catalog/#109

Wait, what? Montgomery Ward is out of business?  How will I display my vitality?

Oh well, at least I have my avocado green polyester leisure suit! Babes, come and get it! :devil:

http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1975_Wards_Christmas_Catalog/#107


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> How do you stay in a relationship? Matching luxury loungeware, of course! Fortunately, Montgomery Ward can hook us up. Get matching white hooded robes for the Richard Wagner fans and they'll have marital bliss!
> 
> http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1975_Wards_Christmas_Catalog/#99
> 
> Personally, I'm not a fan of hooded robes. Screw that, I want these shirts from Montgomery Ward. "Dramatic Prints Display Vitality." So it says. It must be true!
> 
> http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1975_Wards_Christmas_Catalog/#109
> 
> Wait, what? Montgomery Ward is out of business?  How will I display my vitality?
> 
> Oh well, at least I have my avocado green polyester leisure suit! Babes, come and get it! :devil:
> 
> http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1975_Wards_Christmas_Catalog/#107


I wonder what kind of loungewear Beethoven liked to wear? I'd love to get something to match! Knowing Ludwig, though, he probably just wore a ratty old bathrobe or something like that...:lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I wonder what kind of loungewear Beethoven liked to wear? I'd love to get something to match! Knowing Ludwig, though, he probably just wore a ratty old bathrobe or something like that...:lol:


Didn't we read something once about Beethoven composing in the nude? :lol:


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Didn't we read something once about Beethoven composing in the nude? :lol:


I'm not sure if that was from a reliable source...I think I might have been the one who posted that as a fantasy! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I'm not sure if that was from a reliable source...I think I might have been the one who posted that as a fantasy! :lol:


What, your fantasies aren't a reliable source? :lol:

No, it was something we read online. I think it was this. Can we trust the National Arts Centre of Canada? Why would the Canadian government lie about such things? :lol:

http://artsalive.ca/en/mus/greatcomposers/beethoven.asp


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> What, your fantasies aren't a reliable source? :lol:
> 
> No, it was something we read online. I think it was this. Can we trust the National Arts Centre of Canada? Why would the Canadian government lie about such things? :lol:
> 
> http://artsalive.ca/en/mus/greatcomposers/beethoven.asp


Did you actually C the Fantasie?

If not, that was simply reality.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Didn't we read something once about Beethoven composing in the nude? :lol:


Yes. Some woman wrote about her experience with him one evening. I believe the tome was called

"Night on Bare Mountain".


----------



## Klassik

I'm looking at that Canadian Beethoven link I posted earlier. It seems that the Canadian government is guilty of fake news too. They have articles about the "great composers." Bach's not on there, but they have John Adams and bunch of other 20th century composers I've never heard of.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'm looking at that Canadian Beethoven link I posted earlier. It seems that the Canadian government is guilty of fake news too. They have articles about the "great composers." Bach's not on there, but they have John Adams and bunch of other 20th century composers I've never heard of.


I was looking for "informative" like but couldn't find it.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'm looking at that Canadian Beethoven link I posted earlier. It seems that the Canadian government is guilty of fake news too. They have articles about the "great composers." Bach's not on there, but they have John Adams and bunch of other 20th century composers I've never heard of.


Whenever I search "Canadian Beethoven", I get "Canadian Bacon" instead. I sent away for some from my Bitcoin account.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Whenever I search "Canadian Beethoven", I get "Canadian Bacon" instead. I sent away for some from my Bitcoin account.


Wouldn't you prefer Canadian Bach-on instead?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Wouldn't you prefer Canadian Bach-on instead?


Only if I was desperate....which I'm not.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Only if I was desperate....which I'm not.


Koality Bacon gives a bear-ter taste


----------



## Harmonie

I was in a relationship years ago, but it left me in a lot of pain. There is someone I like a whole lot right now, but it can only ever be a dream. I've resigned myself to being like a Crazy Cat Lady, but instead with a dog (I only need one, actually lol) and my brass/woodwind instrument collection instead (seriously, I have a fair bit, enough that my room back at home can not be walked through because there are instruments [in cases, of course] stacked _everywhere_).

I still dream of somehow maybe someone meeting that someone, but I've realized that I am naturally attracted to loners who don't want relationships and there's just no getting around it - people with different personalities just don't tend to be attractive to me. I'm cursed.


----------



## Bettina

Harmonie said:


> I was in a relationship years ago, but it left me in a lot of pain.* There is someone I like a whole lot right now, but it can only ever be a dream. *I've resigned myself to being like a Crazy Cat Lady, but instead with a dog (I only need one, actually lol) and my brass/woodwind instrument collection instead (seriously, I have a fair bit, enough that my room back at home can not be walked through because there are instruments [in cases, of course] stacked _everywhere_).
> 
> I still dream of somehow maybe someone meeting that someone, but I've realized that I am naturally attracted to loners who don't want relationships and there's just no getting around it - people with different personalities just don't tend to be attractive to me. I'm cursed.


I know what you mean! Most of my crushes (Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Liszt, Bernstein...) are dead, so I totally get what you're saying about how it can only be a dream. :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Harmonie said:


> I was in a relationship years ago, but it left me in a lot of pain. There is someone I like a whole lot right now, but it can only ever be a dream. I've resigned myself to being like a Crazy Cat Lady, but instead with a dog (I only need one, actually lol) and my *brass/woodwind instrument collection instead* (seriously, I have a fair bit, enough that my room back at home can not be walked through because there are instruments [in cases, of course] stacked _everywhere_).
> 
> I still dream of somehow maybe someone meeting that someone, but I've realized that I am naturally attracted to loners who don't want relationships and there's just no getting around it - people with different personalities just don't tend to be attractive to me. I'm cursed.


One's never truly alone when one has a collection of woodwinds! 

But, seriously, I can understand why you would want to avoid the pain of another relationship. Relationships are like classical music. You may feel pain when listening to contemporary classical music, but you'd miss out on the splendor of Baroque, Classical, and Romantic era classical music if you let the initial painful classical music experience scratch classical music off you list completely. On the other hand, you may gamble with classical music again and end up getting contemporary music again. 

So, yeah, it's hard to say what to do. Perhaps you should do your research like you would with music to try to find what you like so you're less likely to get burned. Perhaps more importantly, you should be honest with yourself about what things you dislike so you can avoid that. If you don't like Nazis, don't date one. Check their music collection and playlists for clues. This may seem like an easy task, but it can be difficult at times. It requires a lot of honesty with yourself!

I hope that advice helps. Good luck!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> One's never truly alone when one has a collection of woodwinds!
> 
> But, seriously, I can understand why you would want to avoid the pain of another relationship. Relationships are like classical music. You may feel pain when listening to contemporary classical music, but you'd miss out on the splendor of Baroque, Classical, and Romantic era classical music if you let the initial painful classical music experience scratch classical music off you list completely. On the other hand, you may gamble with classical music again and end up getting contemporary music again.
> 
> So, yeah, it's hard to say what to do. Perhaps you should do your research like you would with music to try to find what you like so you're less likely to get burned. Perhaps more importantly, you should be honest with yourself about what things you dislike so you can avoid that. If you don't like Nazis, don't date one. Check their music collection and playlists for clues. This may seem like an easy task, but it can be difficult at times. It requires a lot of honesty with yourself!
> 
> I hope that advice helps. Good luck!


But what about extra string to your bow ?


----------



## Capeditiea

,,,there is no music... 

i mean i am officially married to music... 

well i guess i will go with the option of Bettina... due to the fact it is closest option. :3


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> ,,,there is no music...
> 
> i mean i am officially married to music...
> 
> well i guess i will go with the option of Bettina... due to the fact it is closest option. :3


I'm sure you would have picked the _I'm in love with Beethoven, but am also verrrry fond of Klassik _ option though if you had a higher opinion of Beethoven.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> I'm sure you would have picked the _I'm in love with Beethoven, but am also verrrry fond of Klassik _ option though if you had a higher opinion of Beethoven.


...well... if it was multiple choice... i would surely pick both.


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> As for me, I am in a committed relationship with Georges Bizet.


Then what's Shostakovich doing in your avatar!  Has Georges been too Bizet composing to give you attention? 

I also see that you have eyes for Mahler, but I don't think Georges (or Shostakovich) has anything to worry about there. I don't think any man was worried about Mahler stealing their wives/girlfriends. :lol:


----------



## Norman Gunston

I'm married to my Aunty


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Not mine I hope.................


----------



## LezLee

My husband died 10 years ago after 36 years of very happy marriage. I have no children (by choice) and live alone quite happily. I’m not interested in a relationship of any sort.


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> My husband died 10 years ago after 36 years of very happy marriage. I have no children (by choice) and live alone quite happily. I'm not interested in a relationship of any sort.


There's a cat somewhere that needs you.


----------

